# hidden strobe installation



## mdb landscaping

my new truck is being built next week so im starting to think about outfitting. i plan on putting a hidden strobe system in. i was thinking about the NOVA system from awdirect, but i wasnt sure whether to put the back ones in the blinkers or tail lights(red part). and does anybody know a good installer in CT. im not too handy, so i want it done professionally. any comments or feedback appreciated.


----------



## GeoffD

I can give ya plenty of ideas, only i need to know the type of truck it is going on.

What type of truck, and what type of body?

Geoff


----------



## XOFMOT

Before Going to AW DIRECT, check out www.strobesnmore.com 
They have a better selection, they are out of LONG ISLAND if I remember, so you will also save on CT sales tax that way. I bought a NOVA pack from them last year to put in my new SILVERADO for my "BLUE LIGHTS" when I'm responding to a Fire call. If you have a small amount of "WIRING" experience, you WILL be able to install these yourself. Be sure and spend the extra $$$ and get the ROTARY SWITCH SELECTOR, allows you to select diff. patterns, as well has POWER mode---believe me when I tell you-full power strobes at night when it's snowing, you can't see a thing!

Don't get the POP IN strobes, seems after a while the material breaks down and DRYS OUT, I first got those then I choose the other style where you have to drill 2 small holes for retaining the strobe to the lens. I got both hideaway and component strobes on my truck. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mdb landscaping

it will be on a chevrolet silverado 2500HD duramax


----------



## GeoffD

Oh thats ones pretty straight forward. Its when ya have a dump body and stuff where you can get creative.

I would put yellow stobes in the reverse lights. Or skip the hide aways and get a whelen mini edge. 

A Mini edge will work verry well on a pick up IMO.

The strobes won't get in your way like the hide ways do sometimes, and it gives plenty of warning power.

Geoff


----------



## Alan

Hideaways won't do much for you from the side, which is where you really need to get attention. Not many cars are going to be in front or behind you but lots of them will be coming in from perpendicular to your truck. Get something that is going to show 360 deg. or at least 180 from each side.


----------



## thelawnguy

Go to Barts Truck Equipment in East Hartford (behind the old Lipman Chevrolet on the Boulevard) they do most of the muni installs in your area.


----------



## wxmn6

Before you could install any strobes in taillights or back-ups light, check with your state laws. In most states it is illegal to use red and white lights (rotating, flashing, etc.). But it is legal in most states to use strobes in your AMBER flashers, not red flashers. That is New York State laws, not sure what Connecticut laws is. Not a good idea to put amber strobes in back-up lights because when backing up, you also need to have your back-up lights visible, so a combination of amber and white lights in a such small spaces is not a good impression. If your blinkers is red, then I would suggest something else such as roof mount strobes or put DOT strobes lights on your rear or sides.

I have installed two NOVA strobe power supplies. I bought the first one last year and it is EPS-40X. It is good for a pair of strobes lights. I uses that for my blue lights to response to fire calls. In the winter I bough another one, and it is SUPERPAK 906, a very nice unit. Many different opinion on flash patterns. I also bought four clear hide-a-flash strobes lights (screwed mount, NEVER GO WITH POP-IN strobes, they are a pain and trouble to cause). With those four clear strobes, I installed them on all my four amber blinkers on front and rear. I uses them for fire calls and severe weather. I am a certified spotter for NWS, so when bad weather comes, I drives my truck around and uses strobes when there is obstruction or danger while on road for my safety. Now that I am getting a snowplow, I will also use my strobes on rear for visiblity and safety.

If you are buying strobes, you will need power supplies. Rule of thumb, try to get a power supply that will deliver at least 20 watts of power to each of your strobe heads. For example, if you get a 40 watts power supply and connect two strobes heads to it, it will deliver 20 watts to each strobe heads. If you connect four strobes to that power supply, it will deliver 10 watts to each strobe heads which is hardly visible and waste of money. If you are getting 4 strobes heads, get a 80 or 90 watts SUPERPAK.

Installation is simple to me, but not sure how much skill you have at it. Some people thinks that the installation is too hard, but that depends on your skill and knowledge. Take a look at instruction, and see if you think you could do it. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, then don't do it. Instead, have someone install them for you. May be worth the extra money than messing up.

NOVA power supplies and strobes are great. And the prices is unbelieveable. You will not find any other places with price lower than this. The products is great, alot of opinion and features, which many other manufacturers do not offer. So at least go to this web site.

www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## SlimJim Z71

You might also check out www.sirennet.com

-Tim


----------



## wxmn6

Another thing about installation... I really think you should have a proffesional installing them because I remember that the hardest part of installation is running the cables. Sometime the cables is run by going through the firewall and goes under the dash, sometime the cables is run along the vehicle frame rails and then through the floor on rear part of cab. There is several ways to install the system, so it might be better to have the proffesional do it because they will know the best way to do it.


----------



## SlimJim Z71

mdb landscaping,

I was going to offer to give you a hand putting them in, but I just realized you're in CT. If you decide to give it a shot yourself, get in touch with me. I've been installing all sorts of things in cars and trucks (as my career) for about 7-years now. I'm planning on getting some hide-a-way strobes as well. Running cables can be a little trickey, but it can be done if you take your time and double check everything before you do something permanant.

-Tim


----------



## cat320

Try www.truckntow.com they have tomar ,whelen,and sound off light a sound off 4 light hideaway system for $259 whelen 4 light for $295 .Hideaway good for more lighting but I would go with a whelen or tomar light bar.Put a back rack on and you can mount it to that.I,m looking into a hideaway sytem now to compliment my light bar .The new chevy hd's look great good luck with it.


----------



## plowking35

I have installed several of those systems, and might offer to install yours aas well as long as I get to drive the d max some. HAHA
We installed hideaways last year in the rear of an F 350 and we used the clear hideaways in the red lens. Yes its illiegal on over the road so we just TURN THEM OFF, In parking lots we can use the red flashing no problem, or when pulled over to the shoulder. Hazzards are red flashing units, so I dont see a problem.
We were going to use the reverse section of the light with an amber bulb, but alot of that will be dependant on the light casing. In our situation the hideaway mounted into the clear section would hit the bed when trying to reinstall.
I also have a local guy that can get a 60w 4 head system with cables and bulbs(screw type mount) for around 250.00
Call me if you are interested. 
Glastonbury is only about 30 min from me.
Dino


----------



## mdb landscaping

thanks for all the feedback. i didnt mention this in the post before, but im already putting a back rack on with a 360 degree whelen strobe on the top. i also have the flashing light permit that the town signed off on so i have the legal end straightened out. thanks for the tip about barts. they installed a western plow on a wrangler we had a while back. maybe ill go see them. thanks for your offer slimjim, but i think the distance may kill that idea. any more comments, keep em coming. appreciate it.


----------



## mdb landscaping

just got two quotes. Barts truck equipment gave me a quote of $555 for nova strobes installed. and hartford truck gave me a quote of $310 w/o install and $585 w/install of whelens. what do you guys think? good or bad prices?


----------



## billfires

We installed whelen hideaway strobes on the fire chief's 1998 explorer. Put clear heads in front parking(?) lights( clear lenses), and in rear brake(red), turn signals(amber), and reverse lights( clear). The white are brightest followed by amber and then red. I agree to go with the screwed in tubes. If you do the install yourself take your time and double check before drilling. Good luck which ever way you go

Bill C


----------



## JD PLOWER

MDB, that's about the going rate up around Boston. I was quoted 600$ for installed nova strobes on a 96 ford.


----------



## plowking35

Give Ganos power equip a call at 860-537-3431 or 1-800-545-4866 and ask for Tony.
They are in Colchester and only about 20 min from you. Nova strobes are made in Colchester, and Ganos sells them at a very good price.
And the offer to install still stands.
Dino


----------



## mdb landscaping

thanks DINO. i met tony one time at their open house at the east hampton firemans fairgrounds. maybe ill stop to see em. just out of curiousity, what town do you live in? thanks for your offer. ill see how things go and wether i will tackle it myself. im still waiting for the truck to come in. its got a build date for next week, so i should see it by sept. 1st. i may just go with a package deal from hartford truck equipment. maybe he'll hook me up with a good price if im buying a fisher 8' plow, back rack, 360 strobe, and hiddens.


----------



## GeoffD

If your buying all that they should give ya deal.

Why are you buying an 8' fisher plow. Ya should be buying an 8.5' fisher plow.

I still say a whelen mini edge should be more than enough warning power.

Geoff


----------



## wxmn6

Some of us do not realize that lightoutput is slightly to significantly diminished by the color filtration of a lens. A lens works by absorbing all wavelengths of light other than the one it is designed to let pass. Because of the wavelength of xenon based strobe light each color along the spectrum will have a different filtering effect on it. The numbers below reflect a range of loss in that color. The range rather than a particular number is due to the inconsistencies from one manufacturer or lens material to the other.

Clear - Zero Loss (Not really but it's close)

Amber - 25% to 35% Loss

Blue - 35% to 50% Loss

Red - 55% to 70% Loss


----------



## plowking35

I live in Norwich, about 12 min SE of Colchester. I agree with Geoff, get the v plow. Once you go V you never go back.
Dino


----------



## D DRUMS LLC

How about a 9' x blade work great


----------

